# Lump Found on Wrist - Going in for Biopsy



## Buddy's mom forever

Welcome to the forum. Your girl is beautiful. Good luck on Sunday.


----------



## soccerjazz14

Thank you. She's the best! We won't get the results for 4 or 5 days so I'll let you know.


----------



## gold4me

What a beautiful girl. I am hoping your results show only a benign lump.


----------



## Karen519

*Soccerjazz*

Soccerjazz

Perhaps she hurt herself and you weren't aware.
I will be praying for her and you.
Barca is a beauty!!


----------



## soccerjazz14

Thanks for your words of encouragement.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

I hope it is nothing serious:crossfing, will be sending positive thoughts your way on Sunday.




On another note....."Hala Madrid".... sorry, couldn't resist!!!


----------



## soccerjazz14

Barça soccer-crazed in our house!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

soccerjazz14 said:


> Barça soccer-crazed in our house!


 
Madridistas here!!!!, our previous Golden was named Zidane!! I'm from Spain, so very proud of our national team!!!


----------



## soccerjazz14

Yes, we were routing for you!


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

Sending positive thoughts for Barca today!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for good news.


----------



## 3 goldens

HELLO AND WELCOME TO YOU AND YOUR BEAUTIFUL GIRL. My girl Honey is pushing 11, if not 11 already. We adopted her back in '02 and she was fully grown and heart worm positive, but just don't know when her real birthday is.

Anyway, she has a number of lumps and I always have biopsy run and every time it has just been fatty growth, none were cancer. BUT she did have a mast cell tumor removed from her leg 3 years ago--it was not a lump, just a strang looking place. The thing is, NONE of her actual lumps have been cancer. She has 3 now that we watch very closely and get checked once or twice a year. My vet draws "stuff" from 3-4 areas of each lump to be onthe safe side.

Sending the best wishes and thouhts and paryers for you beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519

*Barca*

Praying for Barca today!!


----------



## soccerjazz14

Thanks for everyone's good wishes. The surgeon who did the biopsy was not very encouraging. She said that lumps like hers were usually malignant and that we should have the results by the end of the week. Very depressing news. Barca is still a bit woozy and doesn't understand why she had to go through all this today or why she is now limping because this morning she was feeling fine! Needless to say, it has been a tough day. Does anyone have any stories of cases of osteosarcomas that have been cured or at least gone into remission for a long period of time? Does it always necessitate amputation? She seems way too young to have to go through this.


----------



## Ljilly28

I am so glad the xray looked clean to the radiologist. The feared ostosarcoma usually has a distinct sunburt pattern and weird moth-eaten appearance that they know right away with a sinking heart. It is great news they did not see anything like that!!


----------



## Karen519

*Barca*



soccerjazz14 said:


> Thanks for everyone's good wishes. The surgeon who did the biopsy was not very encouraging. She said that lumps like hers were usually malignant and that we should have the results by the end of the week. Very depressing news. Barca is still a bit woozy and doesn't understand why she had to go through all this today or why she is now limping because this morning she was feeling fine! Needless to say, it has been a tough day. Does anyone have any stories of cases of osteosarcomas that have been cured or at least gone into remission for a long period of time? Does it always necessitate amputation? She seems way too young to have to go through this.


I will be praying for Barca and you. I agree it is a good sign the radiologist didn't see anything. There are some members who's dogs had osteosarcoma and I hope they will comment.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry you are having to go through this worry with such a young dog. My 9 year old Golden, Beau, had osteosarcoma but it was fairly apparent on the x-ray that there was mottling on the bone. He also had a bone scan that revealed an issue on the bone, as well so I see that as a good thing that there is nothing on your dog's x-ray. I am hoping for you that Barca just has an irritation due to trauma and that the biopsy is benign.

In my dog's case, surgery was not an option. Since your dog is so young, if it turns out to be osteosarcoma, amputation may be a feasible option. Not a great choice, I know, but one that may offer more time for you with your pup. 
I will keep you in my thoughts and hope that this does not turn out to be cancer.
Best wishes to you!


----------



## *Laura*

Thinking of you and Barca as you await the news....hoping for good news.


----------



## 3 goldens

It was 15 years ago today that I lost my Irish Setter, Boots to bone cancer in rear leg. He didn't have a lump, just a limp. Was in the knee joint. Our vet offered us amputation but since Boots was already past his 12th brithday and had arthritis, we let our sense over ride our hearts and forgo the surgery. 

Had he been younger, no doubt, surgery, amputation of that leg. But at his age and already with arthritis in his shoulders it just didn't seem fair. His was such an agressive kind that my vet thought that within a week he would not be able to get around, not want to eat. But I had him for 10 more weeks to the day--took him ifhsing at the bay eery day, and gave him everything he loved to eat--all kinds of doggy no-no food. 

As I said, I pray you sweet ones does not have cancerm, but if so, at such a young age and without apparenet spread, I would go amputation.


----------



## Karen519

*Barca*

Praying for Barca and you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for the best results possible. I hope with whole my heart it is just something easy to treat. Please keep us posted.


----------



## soccerjazz14

Thanks for all the good wishes. We still don't have the results but Barça is feeling better today and is begging for turkey when I make my son's lunch so that is a good sign. I spoke to the surgeon today and while she expects it to be a malignant tumor, she does not think it is osteosarcoma which I guess is some positive news. I will keep all of you updated. It is helpful just to read all of your posts. We are steeling ourselves for the possibility that she might lose her leg but are trying to stay positive as well.


----------



## mybuddy

Keep the faith...this could turn out to be something minor.

When Buddy was 3 he had a huge lump on the underside of his tail. It was probably about the size of a big marble. It was hard and the vet said it was probably cancer. I was a total mess! I stayed just outside the operating room and in the middle of the surgery, the doctor came out and said that it was something he had never seen before. It turned out to be a sac filled with hair...lots and lots of hair.

This probably isnt what Barca has but just a little story to give you some hope. It could be anything....

Praying for you.

Vic and Buddy


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

Praying for realy, realy good news. Hugs to a sweet girl.


----------



## Cocker+GoldenR

Sending positive thoughts for Barca.


----------



## BajaOklahoma

Positive thoughts for all of you.


----------



## Oscar1702

Positive thoughts and prayers for Barrca and hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## soccerjazz14

Hi and thanks for the positive wishes from everyone. The pathology report came back on Tuesday and said that there was no evidence of cancer so that was a bright light. The surgeon is not convinced however, and today Barça went in to have the entire lump removed and sent to the lab. She had to stay at the animal hospital overnight so they could administer pain meds intervenously. We are so sad that she is not home with us tonight and hopes she understands that we are coming to get her tomorrow and she is where she needs to be to be comfortable. The doctor told us that it was difficult to remove the tumor as it was very attached to the bone and she still suspects that it is malignant. She mentioned it looked to her like synovial cell sarcoma but we will have to wait for the pathology report to come back next week. I don't know whether she is just a pessimist or is saving Barça's life with her skepticism. Time will tell. Meanwhile, I can't wait to have my baby back.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am so glad that there is no cancer cells. It is good it was removed, hope the margins are clean as much as possible. Don't know about the vet's attitude, I am praying she is wrong. Sending healing vibes and prayers for your girl. Think positive, act positive and give Barca hugs from me.


----------



## Karen519

*Barca*



soccerjazz14 said:


> Hi and thanks for the positive wishes from everyone. The pathology report came back on Tuesday and said that there was no evidence of cancer so that was a bright light. The surgeon is not convinced however, and today Barça went in to have the entire lump removed and sent to the lab. She had to stay at the animal hospital overnight so they could administer pain meds intervenously. We are so sad that she is not home with us tonight and hopes she understands that we are coming to get her tomorrow and she is where she needs to be to be comfortable. The doctor told us that it was difficult to remove the tumor as it was very attached to the bone and she still suspects that it is malignant. She mentioned it looked to her like synovial cell sarcoma but we will have to wait for the pathology report to come back next week. I don't know whether she is just a pessimist or is saving Barça's life with her skepticism. Time will tell. Meanwhile, I can't wait to have my baby back.


We are all praying for Barca and I am so glad that the surgeon removed it. Will be praying!! Can't wait until she is home with you!


----------



## GoldenMum

Glad to hear it was removed, praying for a positive report!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I hope your girl is coming home soon. Sending prayers for fully and speedy recovery.


----------



## soccerjazz14

Barça came home Friday afternoon and seems to be doing okay. She is feeling better tonight and tomorrow we go in to get the morphine patch removed. We should get the pathology report back tomorrow or Tuesday and I am praying for good news. Thanks for all your support!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

I am glad your girl is back home and feeling good. Sending my prayers for the best news very soon.


----------



## Debles

Hope you get very good news. I lost my Selka to osteosarcoma.


----------



## maggie1951

My Charlie had a sarcoma removed about 2 years ago he said its a localized tumor which was cancer but do not spread.

The vet said if it came back again they could take it off again but i am pleased to say it hasn't we caught it nice and early which it looks like you have.


----------



## Ljilly28

I so hope everything turns out perfectly. Your vet is awesome for leaving no stone unturned.


----------



## soccerjazz14

Good news. There were no cancer cells in the tumor. The pathology report called it a seroma which indicates inflammation after trauma but again, there was no trauma so the vet is puzzled. Anyway, Barça is a tough girl and has been recovering. We get the stitches out Monday and are hoping it doesn't grow back. Thanks for everyone's support!


----------



## AmberSunrise

Great news


----------



## mybuddy

soccerjazz14 said:


> Good news. There were no cancer cells in the tumor. The pathology report called it a seroma which indicates inflammation after trauma but again, there was no trauma so the vet is puzzled. Anyway, Barça is a tough girl and has been recovering. We get the stitches out Monday and are hoping it doesn't grow back. Thanks for everyone's support!


 
Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever

That's great news. So happy for you guys. Praying for speedy recovery. We love your girl, please post more pictures.


----------



## OutWest

soccerjazz14 said:


> Good news. There were no cancer cells in the tumor. The pathology report called it a seroma which indicates inflammation after trauma but again, there was no trauma so the vet is puzzled. Anyway, Barça is a tough girl and has been recovering. We get the stitches out Monday and are hoping it doesn't grow back. Thanks for everyone's support!


That's wonderful! So glad all is well.


----------



## chris428

Good luck ... I hope it's nothing, sending positive thoughts for you and your beautiful Barça : )


----------

